# Interesting cages



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I saw this on a homesteading forum and thought it was kind of neat. It would need some improvement but may work in milder climates.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

very strange... But neat! I wouldn't use chicken wire but. Yea and like you said, it would work best in mild climates


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

where is the food and water?, and what is the middle part with nest bowl for? is it for youngsters weaning?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder how you clean everything through that little door, and how do you clean the middle?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not overly concerned with how theyre cleaned or the wire, that can all get figured out. I am really impressed with the idea. That is an elegant use of those spools no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are not nest bowls in the middle, they are covers for the whole in the center of the spool.
Dave


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I have used spools like that for dog houses. Just nail a piece of tin on top and knock out one board for small dogs. I dislike the idea as they are hard to clean out without the wire around them let alone through that small hole.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes it looks neat but not very practical at all. It would make a better squirrel cage. I'm not a fan of just taking anything you have laying around and trying to make a loft out of it. Lofts need certain things and that has nothing that a loft should have. I see no perches. There are no waterers and no feeders. You could never catch the birds all they would have to do is go to the back side. Then you have the cleaning issues, and thats just what you see at a glance.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

They are set up behind his loft. I think he uses them for special pairings. I and others I know have built breeding cages on the back end of the loft. The idea is nice but he would have done better with boxes. But free is free and everyone is in to recycling these days.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

JasoninMN said:


> I saw this on a homesteading forum and thought it was kind of neat. It would need some improvement but may work in milder climates.


LOL, thats cool.


----------

